# Switch insulation question 180



## JOEHILL7 (Dec 12, 2010)

i build a lay out for my grandson, we have bachman ez track running in a 10' loop we want to add a turnout to park a 2nd train on. how is it wired and what will i need so we can switch between trains and run one train at a time.. running on dc.
thanks
joe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Joe,

You can wire the dead-end spur off of a simple toggle-switch ... a basic "block" setup, common with DC layouts. Essentially ...

Transformer "hot" to a terminal strip "bus". From there, 1 lead one of the main loop's rails. You can add an on/off toggle here, if you want. A 2nd lead goes from the bus to a toggle switch, and then to the corresponding rail on the spur. The spur must be isolated from the loop electrically. Does ez-track have insulated section-to-section connections? The ground rail on both the main loop and the spur can be connected directly together and directly to the transformer ground. No need to isolate these.

Hope that helps a bit,

TJ


----------

